# Russian Martial Arts With Scott Sonnon!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2007)

[yt]FNMjDORHlpE[/yt]

[yt]jHPyz_QBGFg[/yt]

[yt]GBuYuBmzuw0[/yt]


----------



## rutherford (Dec 3, 2007)

Lots more stuff on Youtube under the same username thermaxgym.

Also, good related stuff on two of his blogs:  

http://www.mmasaddle.com/

http://www.scottsonnonlive.com/

I haven't had a chance yet to try out any of the RMAX Sambo, but I'm looking forward to the opportunity.


----------



## Mista-X (Jun 14, 2008)

I donno what to think of Sonnon. It seems like he both admits and denies his  art is based on Systema ROSS at the same time...


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jun 17, 2008)

Mr. Sonnon is a great instructor, writer, teacher and trainer, and IMHO a very smart businessman.
He currently accept the influence of ROSS and mainly of SamBo in their methods of training, but also he says that all  their actual knowledge is consecuence of investigation , improve and updating of phisical education.

I feel sadness from their separation of ROSS, He was very important to this organization.

Gerardo


----------



## tellner (Jun 17, 2008)

Scott Sonnon is a very impressive man in so many ways. His yoga and fitness/flexibility stuff is revolutionary. The mind/body integration in his material is remarkable. And his martial arts is based on the best the Big Red Sports Science Machine could provide.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

He certainly presents some excellent material.  Anyone here actually studied with him or taken a seminar?
David


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2008)

I did a couple of his strength/flexibility seminars and learned a lot of useful stuff. He and Mushtaq Ali al-Ansari did an invitation-only knife seminar a while back that was very very good. Knife isn't his specialty, but the material he had done was sound, innovative and very well presented.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> I did a couple of his strength/flexibility seminars and learned a lot of useful stuff. He and Mushtaq Ali al-Ansari did an invitation-only knife seminar a while back that was very very good. Knife isn't his specialty, but the material he had done was sound, innovative and very well presented.


 
Thanks, I've heard from a couple of other folks who also enjoyed workshops with him.  I'll keep an eye out for seminar opportunities with him now.

David


----------

